# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A duhet te mbush formularin A2 per te aplikuar per shkolle te larte apo jo?

## Jonilda

pershendetje, nqs keni mundesi dhe nqs jeni te informuar ne lidhje me shkollen e larte. nqs do te plotesosh formularin A2 per nje dege ne dr se ne tr nuk te del, nuk e arin me piket, a behet ndonje trensferim nga dr per ne tr? kam degjuar se pas nje viti shkollor behet po me perpara??? ju lutem se duhet te plotesoj a2 per te enjten.

----------

